# Is it me or does Curling seem better suited...



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2010)

to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...

What an idiotic sport.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 22, 2010)

Curling is a Olympic treasure that should be played frequently around the world.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 22, 2010)

At least we know who wins a curling match and don't have to rely on "style points" that are more a matter of politics, like in figure skating, mogul skiing and snowboard halfpipe crapola.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 22, 2010)

They should change it to 'Curly' and make people run lying down in a circle like Curly on the ice.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 22, 2010)

Instead of curling stones, I think they should use midgets.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 22, 2010)

Ravi said:


> to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...
> 
> What an idiotic sport.


 
*ALL* Olympics are special!!!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 22, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...
> ...










Now, here's a sport to watch!





> The U.S. women's hockey team has earned a berth in the gold medal game after beating Sweden soundly, 9-1, in Monday's Olympics semifinal game.
> 
> USA will play the winner of Monday's other semifinal between Canada and Sweden, which was to begin at 8 p.m. ET. The gold medal game is Thursday at 6:30 p.m. ET.


U.S. women trounce Sweden 9-1; will play for hockey gold - Game On!: Covering the Latest Sports News


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some of those curling chics are hot.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 22, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Some of those curling chics are hot.





Yes, indeed!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41259000/jpg/_41259764_curlers_pa.jpg



Unfortunately, they haven't fared as well this week...




> Sweden Topples USA in 2010 Olympic Women's Curling


Sweden Topples USA in 2010 Olympic Women's Curling - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 22, 2010)

I developed a fondness for curling watching these two at the 2006 games.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 23, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> I developed a fondness for curling watching these two at the 2006 games.



Oh wow, I'm sorry I _missed_ that event!

This is the first year I've spent any considerable amount of time watching curling, and I actually enjoy it for some reason.  

Too bad Ravi's too cool for curling.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUy9ake9q8w]YouTube - How Curling Stones are Made? (How it's Made)[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Feb 23, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I developed a fondness for curling watching these two at the 2006 games.
> ...


I can see if you had a little too much to smoke that it would be both fascinating and exciting to watch. Kind of like shuffleboard or horseshoes.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't smoke weed anymore, but curling is way more interesting than shuffleboard regardless.

I'll sit through a curling match before I'll sit through cross country skiing.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...
> 
> What an idiotic sport.





I was just about to start my own Curling thread when I stumbled upon this. 

Of course I completely disagree with Ravi.

I find it fascinating and quite entertaining.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2010)

You should have seen the way they made an inspirational come back against Great Britain over the weekend!  They were down 3-0 and I fell asleep then when I woke up they had just won!  

Couldn't believe it!   

Then unfortunately they lost the next one to Sweden.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 23, 2010)

Valerie said:


> You should have seen the way they made an inspirational come back against Great Britain over the weekend!  They were down 3-0 *and I fell asleep* then when I woke up they had just won!
> 
> Couldn't believe it!
> 
> Then unfortunately they lost the next one to Sweden.


It had that effect on me, too.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > You should have seen the way they made an inspirational come back against Great Britain over the weekend!  They were down 3-0 *and I fell asleep* then when I woke up they had just won!
> ...








But I still wouldn't call it retarded, Rav.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 23, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Nor would I...but it is still an idiotic sport...especially for the Olympics. IMO, of course.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 23, 2010)

Is it really a sport if, while participating, you can both catch a smoke and have a beer?  

Hey bowling!  I've got you in mind too!


And golf!  I haven't forgotten you either!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Oh, okay.........so you just don't think the sport is "special" enough for these Olympics?






Ravi said:


> Is it me or does Curling seem better suited...
> to the Special Olympics?


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a ,and a poor one at that, veiled knock at Palin.


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 23, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Is it really a sport if, while participating, you can both catch a smoke and have a beer?
> 
> Hey bowling!  I've got you in mind too!
> 
> ...




Well really the alcohol to sport ratio can best be judged on does your play get better or worse...the more beers (for instance) you have had.

Bowling:  Yes (not a sport)
Golf:  No (a sport)
Curling:  TBD


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 23, 2010)

ItHappens said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really a sport if, while participating, you can both catch a smoke and have a beer?
> ...


I've bought cold beer from course employees right off the tee box before!  Most of the courses 'round these parts also feature saloons right in the club house.  The game was designed with eighteen holes to mimic the eighteen shots in a bottle of Scotch.

Hell!  In golf, they even install huge ashtrays right on the fairways and near some of the greens!  Of course they include rakes to remove the cigarette butts, but there they are!   

Don't tell me that golf is a sport.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 23, 2010)

chikenwing said:


> Just a ,and a poor one at that, veiled knock at Palin.


I thought it was pretty funny. How nasty of you to say otherwise.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...
> 
> What an idiotic sport.





Dogbert said:


> Curling is a Olympic treasure that should be played frequently around the world.



Really?  I say if you can't curl 150 you're a sissy.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Just a ,and a poor one at that, veiled knock at Palin.
> ...






And it's not like your statement was veiled at all!  




> I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...




FTR --  I laughed!!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > to the Special Olympics? I mean, seriously, can't you just see Sarah Palin drifting across the ice pushing a frozen cow pie...
> ...





Gulp....You mean 150 liquid ounces?


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2010)




----------

